

How to Make the Perfect Hipster Logo - eplanit
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/07/how-to-make-a-perfect-hipster-logo-in-6-easy-steps/

======
jonnathanson
A lot of the comments are missing the point. This isn't about "hipster hate,"
per se. It's about how this style of logo design, and the common tropes it
contains, are overused.

This is a quick, tongue-in-cheek piece about a design trend. It's not a
condescending critique of a certain population.

~~~
DanBC
I found it funny.

We could perhaps make a list of websites that fall into this "trap".

Here's one. Ridiculously expensive axes. And red woolly hats.
[http://www.bestmadeco.com/](http://www.bestmadeco.com/)

~~~
killwhitey
It's been done

[http://yourlogoisnothardcore.tumblr.com/archive](http://yourlogoisnothardcore.tumblr.com/archive)

------
fumar
This is pretty spot on.

Logos are hard. Even when large corporations spend time and cash for their
perfect logo it can backfire. [http://astuteo.com/desktop/articles/tropicana-
redesign](http://astuteo.com/desktop/articles/tropicana-redesign)

In regards to the meta commentary on hipsters, no one is providing design tips
to help handmade/artisanal products. If one is to deem them bad or overly
attached to a trend, what is the solution. What would be the correct process
to create a un-trendy/hipster focused yet modern logo?

My lady and I run a dog treat business in Chicago. We have focused on creating
small batches of treats for dogs not because its cool or trendy. Instead we
found out that in order to remove preservatives and artificial ingredients, we
had to make our products in small batches to meet demand (not over-make
product). At the same time, we want to locally source as much of each treat as
possible. That means going to farmers markets, and meeting local butchers.
This all adds up to a be a point of differentiation in the market for us
(specifically in the dog treat world). So we use words like artisinal,
curated, hand made...etc. But, we want them to be differentiators and not fall
into a trend or fad. We believe in making treats/food for dogs that are
healthy and nutritious. You would be surprised what is in most of the food
people feed their pups.

------
Bsharp
I think I find hipster-bashing more annoying than hipsters. So there's a group
of people you don't like - what's the big deal? Why spend so much time shaming
them? Are we 5 years old?

~~~
rzt
It's really weird. Any sort of subculture is kinda hipster now. I am into punk
rock and cycling. I am not afraid to say that I am probably a hipster. In
fact, I am sure of it.

Hipster-bashing kinda reminds me of being made fun of by jocks in high school
because I had spiked blue hair and torn jeans, except now the jokes come from
geeks (who were made fun of by the jocks, too).

Maybe I just don't get it.

~~~
Bsharp
It's incredible how okay it is to make fun of them too. Bullying is bad,
unless you're bullying a hipster.

------
andyl
They forgot an important keyword: 'curated'

------
LanceH
Six steps on hipster logo design delivered in infographic form...perfect.

~~~
charlesism
"Could this PERFECT Infographic of 6 HIPSTER Logo-design Steps Change YOUR
Life... FOREVER?"

~~~
pliny
Graphic designers are enraged at the thought of this one simple tip.

~~~
pokpokpok
discovered by a single mom

~~~
enraged_camel
who works from home only 3 hours a week

------
agentultra
It's funny AND condescending! Let us together make fun of people who all do
the same thing because we're way more unique than them. Hipsters. Feh.

It's good for a self-deprecating chuckle but the comments on the article...
hipster-hate needs to subside.

~~~
enraged_camel
>>hipster-hate needs to subside.

Why? If someone is doing things for the sole purpose of being different and
expressing their individuality and unique snowflake-ness, they deserve to be
mocked.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Really? Why?

Edit: Or were you being sarcastic? I'm used to Internet People saying silly
things, but "failure to conform must be punished" is such a bizarre opinion to
see on Hacker News of all places that I'm not sure.

~~~
enraged_camel
It's not failure to conform. It's refusal to conform solely for the sake of
being perceived as unique or different. Being a hipster is a way of saying,
"I'm cooler than everyone." That's why it deserves to be mocked.

------
GrinningFool
Had this been "how to generate a me-too vintage logo", without even getting
into "hipster", it would have done a better job of making the creator's point.
Unfortunately, it also would not get nearly as many clicks.

We call headlines like this clickbait - but when more people respond to
clickbait than to 'normal' headlines, what are you left with?

~~~
GrinningFool
I also find the response to the above article contrasted to the response to
this one[1] very interesting. They both do the same thing but with a different
target audience. From which one might conclude it's okay to be condescending
and insulting to a target group, as long as it's a target group that one does
not identify with (directly or indirectly).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6645925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6645925)

------
mdigi
If you ever wondered where the "X" originaly comes from (afaik).
[http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/magazine/iconic-
logos](http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/magazine/iconic-logos)

------
awwstn
Sure, an artisanal, handcrafted and authentic product is alright. But I just
don't see the point if it isn't bespoke.

------
PhasmaFelis
The only consistent definition of "hipster" is "someone who is very concerned
with not appearing to be a hipster."

